

The $2 Standup Desk - jfoucher
http://ckth.is/iwht

======
da5e
Nice. I like my lay-down desk which I also sleep in. Churchill used to work in
bed for four hours every morning. Hugh Hefner too. Netbooks are good for this.

------
NegativeOne
Looks great, as long as you don't mind working on top of a dirty/unattractive
pallet and have no writing to do.

------
cjfont
Better sand that down some if you don't want splinters.

~~~
jfoucher
Well actuallly I did not sand it down at all, and it is perfectly fine, but I
guess that depends a lot on the quality of the pallets you can find. It can't
hurt to sand it down some anyway...

------
a_a_r_o_n
How would you sterilize one of these? You don't know where it's been or what's
been on it.

~~~
a_a_r_o_n
<https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pallet#Food_safety_risks>

    
    
        Food safety risks
    
        Wood pallets used to transport food can possibly harbor pathogens such as
        E. coli and Listeria.
    
        A release by the National Consumers League announced the testing of 70 wood
        pallets and 70 plastic pallets that have been loaded with perishable products
        and shipped to an end user was shipped overnight to an independent microbiology
        lab for testing. The results came back with 10 percent of the wood pallets
        positive for E. coli and 1.4 percent positive on the plastic pallets.[29]
    

Contaminated pallets is enough of a thing that you should at least think twice
about bringing one into your home, especially if you have ankle biters around
or eat lunch at your desk.

If you search for _salmonella pallet_ you get a lot of link bait, and some
indication of a PR war between the wooden pallet industry and the plastic
pallet industry, and a very small number of level headed, topical articles.

The idea is enough of a thing that the wooden pallet industry has responded at
length:
[http://www.palletenterprise.com/articledatabase/view.asp?art...](http://www.palletenterprise.com/articledatabase/view.asp?articleID=3480)

Part of their defense is "anyway, it's tertiary packaging, so why worry?"
That's fine if you're worried about individual resale items in their own
packages, in a wholesale box of packages, wrapped on a pallet. Maybe not so
slam dunk safe if you're bringing the pallet itself into your home.

